# Topics > Robotics > Robotic exoskeletons, robot suit, wearable robotics >  RoboWear Personal, wearable walking robot, NT Medi Co, Seoul, Korea

## Airicist

Developer - NT Medi Co

----------


## Airicist

Published on Oct 3, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Published on Mar 11, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Published on Mar 11, 2016

----------


## Airicist

RoboWear8, Wearable Walking Robot

Published on Dec 15, 2016




> RoboWear8 is a wearable robot for spinal cord injury(SCI) patients or handicapped. The robot has four motors for hips and knees. The wearer's safety is considered inherently by using low-watt motors. The wearer can select an operational mode by a wearable device(wrist watch) among stand, sit, walk and stop. The motion sensor near the waist detects human intention of walking and stopping. Please be noted that the wearer in the video is not the handicapped. Presented by NT Robot, Co.

----------

